# Strikeforce Challengers 8: Nathan Coy vs Tyron Woodley



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Woodly by split decision!



Tyron Woodley vs. Nate Coy - Round 1 - Woodley with a takedown early. Coy throwing some punches off his back and trying to turn. They go back to standing and as Coy tries for a jumping knee Woodley knocks him down with a counter right. Back to standing and Coy tries to shoot again and Woodley stuffs it. Tyron spins to take the back now. Back to standing and Coy landing knees to the leg. Coy keeps working in and out knee strikes to the leg. They're actively working but restarted, because these awful regional refs that work these shows have no clue what they're doing. More knees to the leg from Coy and they're back to distance now. Woodley with a knee and a punch. Very close round but I'd give it to Woodley for the early part of the round. Round 2 - Coy landing a few kicks and then Woodley with a right hand. Body shot from Woodley. Counter right from Woodley and a jab from Coy. Coy with a punch and now he clinches up with Woodley against the cage. They're separated despite actively working yet again and Woodley lands a right hand. Now they each land right hands. Right hook from Coy, left hand from Woodley. Head kick from Coy and he slips to the mat. Woodley pounces on him and spins to take the back. Woodley has a minute to work. He lands a few punches and now a few hammerfists. Woodley spins for an armbar and has it but the round ends to save Coy. Woodley steals round 2 with the dominant position, damage and sub attempt. 10-9 Woodley. Round 3 - Some punches from Coy cause some swelling by the eye of Woodley. Tyron's leg appears hurt. Coy is really picking him apart with quick punches and leg kicks. Shot from Woodley and he ends up on Coy's back again. Coy stands up and gets a takedown of his own.Woodley tries for a leg but can't get it. Coy landing some punches from on top now. Coy continues to work his strikes. Now side control into north south. 10-9 round for Coy and my card reads 29-28 Woodley, but I fully think Coy will end up winning the decision. Official Scorecards: 29-28 Woodley, 30-27 Coy, 29-28 Woodley. Tyron Woodley wins by split decision.

link


----------

